# Nepenthes help



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought a Nepenthes recently at the Daytona show and the pitchers are slowly turning brown and falling off. Just curious what I might be doing wrong. Its outside in a shaded area. Temps are around 92 during the day and high low 80's at night. The leaves that the pitchers are connected to seem to be in good shape, and it rains here consistently so it is not drying out. It was grown outside in the southeast so I assumed it would be ok outside. Just curious if anyone has any experience with these.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Nepenthes are classified into two basic camps: highland and lowland. They require very different environments to flourish but both like high humidity. Do you know the species? If so I would look up a care sheet of sorts. Lowland nepenthes would be right at home in the conditions you described. Highland nepenthes need a high of around 80 degrees and a low around 50 degrees or so. Also note they don't like being sopping wet so choose a well draining media. This is a general rule of thumb, I'm not an expert at growing these guys.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

All my neps did the same thing when they were originally removed from the green house. So if all of your other conditions are right, and it has it's proper temps and lighting, then I would just give it some time to acclimate to it's new environment


PS what species is it?


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

Overtime, the pitchers will turn brown and die off, but I'm not so sure it should have happened so soon after purchasing it. Knowing the species would help. Also check out Peter D'Amato's book, The Savage Garden. It has excellent descriptions of species and care requirements...I'm sure a library would have it.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Its just adjusting to your environment. It'll loose the old pitchers and grow new ones and it'll be fine.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

whenever pitchers get their fluids tipped out the pitchers shrvel. very common during transit.
And yes, when the plant is adjusting to new surroundings it will drop the old pitchers. Mine seemto last for 6 months or so when they are happy


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

chuckpowell said:


> Its just adjusting to your environment. It'll loose the old pitchers and grow new ones and it'll be fine.


I agree with Chuck.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

cut the dying pitchers off. 

Also put it in an area where it gets some sun because they love sunlight.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

raimeiken said:


> cut the dying pitchers off.
> 
> Also put it in an area where it gets some sun because they love sunlight.


it really depends on the species


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Not sure exactly which morph it is but it looks to be Nepenthes Miranda.


----------

